# HELP! Best way to straighten a bent fork?



## ADKBiker (Apr 8, 2002)

Well, I just picked up two new bike projects for $45.00. One is an 80's Taiwanese Schwinn Traveler and the other is a 70's Raleigh Blue Streek. They have a good amount of surface rust but not bad for fixed gear projects. I notice when I got home that the Schwinn's front doesn't sit straight in the drops. After looking at the fork at all different angles, it looks like it might be slightly bent. Does anyone know how to properly starighten a slightly bent fork? Are there any tricks to it or special tools? Can I use normal tools with a vise?

Also, are Raleigh Blue Streek bikes valuable? It was made in England with all Huret components. I think I have to repaint this frame, there is surface rust. Not sure if I would be making a mistake by painting it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bent fork?? remove from frame. grab by steerer tube. throw into trash. get a new one


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm with FatTireFred. I would absolutely NOT ride a fork that had been straightened knowingly. A replacement fork need not be expensive. I wouldn't take the chance. Trash'em.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Another vote for replacing fork*

A bent fork was damaged in a crash or other mishap. You can't really tell how badly damaged. An experienced framebuilder might be able to coldset it back to straight and evaluate the damage, but as everyone else here has said, it's too critical a component to take the chance on. I'd replace it. I know it's a pain to think about spending significant bucks on a part for a cheap fixie project, but there are cheap forks out there, and maybe you can even find a transplant from another fixer-upper. Unfortunately, damaged forks are common on old bikes.

Here's some info on the Blue Streak.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/blue-streak.html
If this is accurate, it's a cheap frame -- high tensile steel tubing. Probably quite suitable for a fixie project, but probably not worth much.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not weenie answer*



ADKBiker said:


> Well, I just picked up two new bike projects for $45.00. One is an 80's Taiwanese Schwinn Traveler and the other is a 70's Raleigh Blue Streek. They have a good amount of surface rust but not bad for fixed gear projects. I notice when I got home that the Schwinn's front doesn't sit straight in the drops. After looking at the fork at all different angles, it looks like it might be slightly bent. Does anyone know how to properly starighten a slightly bent fork? Are there any tricks to it or special tools? Can I use normal tools with a vise?
> 
> Also, are Raleigh Blue Streek bikes valuable? It was made in England with all Huret components. I think I have to repaint this frame, there is surface rust. Not sure if I would be making a mistake by painting it.


It really depends on the degree of "bent." If there is zero rippling of the metal/paint flaking associated with the bend, then it is possible to straighten things. If there are any of these signs of damage, then it's toss time. As far as tools, obviously you would get the best results by finding a frame builder, who has the tools. But since you would pay as much to straighten the fork as you paid for the bikes, then it's time to resort to hammers, vices, and keeping everything braced with blocks of wood so that whatever force you apply goes to the right places.

I'd be surprised if that Raleigh was worth anything, but you need to Google some collectors' sites and see if the year/model has any demand, which is what determines price.


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

Also agree with Fred. Just get a new fork. Might check the head tube for out-of-roundness and the down tube for a kink just behind the head tube. Forks seldom bend without some other damage too. The exception is when the fork is the "weak link", in which case you STILL need a new fork.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Like Kerry said, as long as there is not a significant amount of damage you can straighten it. Framebuilders cold set frames/fork as a matter of course during the building process so no worry. Clamp the steerer in a vice and carefully bend the fork legs to bring the alignment back to square. Don't bend too fast and check your progress as you go.


----------



## JohnniO (Jan 11, 2003)

Just hammer that sucker straight. If it's carbon use a rubber mallot.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> bent fork?? remove from frame. grab by steerer tube. throw into trash. get a new one


That is a little reactionary. Steel can be straightened relatively easily. I had a fork straightened at an old school bike shop that is now working fine.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Common steel used to make bike frames is a fairly ductile material which means that it will bend within it’s plastic deformation range (between the yield point (where it starts to take a set) and the ultimate strength (where it will separate)) without ill effect. 

As stated before, cold setting of frames/forks is a common process and occurs on almost 100% of all frames produced – glued together frames excluded. Considering this, why are so many people squeamish about coldsetting? It’s a fact of life in the framebuilders world although the matter of degree is very important. One can not build a frame/fork completely out of wack and just bend it back into proper alignment. This is where experience and judgment comes into play – knowing how much straightening is reasonable. My comments to the OP regarding straightening the fork relate to the bend as described – very slight. I say go for it in an instance like this. 
As long as the fork in question has not been stressed to the point where the metal is failing (cracked, wrinkled, etc) bending it back into proper alignment should not hurt anything.


----------

